# safety issues



## true blue (Feb 2, 2006)

What do you do when a fellow officer points a gun to your head with one in the pipe, safety off, finger on the trigger, and the hammer back?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Give him back his donut? 

(sorry couldn't help that one)


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

I've got to ask:

Did this actually happen to you? If so what were the circumstances? Kind of hard to comment without knowing what led up to the situation.


----------



## true blue (Feb 2, 2006)

This happened 3 times its a valid question


----------



## true blue (Feb 2, 2006)

It happened to 3 other people with witnesses present. We are having a hard time dealing with it as he is a supervisor. Just cant seem to get help trough our own chain.


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

I would say under normal circumstances you should talk to him about it, but given the egregious nature of the problem, I would go directly to the Chief and let him know that this "supervisor" has been putting other officers lives in danger on more than one occasion.

I am assuming this is not happening as a result of him "lasering" fellow officers while involved in any sort of tactical operation (not good, but not malicious either), but more like "hey look how scared I can make Officer So and So".


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Shoot Him!!


----------



## true blue (Feb 2, 2006)

Iassure you that next time it will be the only option, I believe eventually that gun is going to go off.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I know of an officer on my department that just "lost it" one night before roll call. He did the same thing you described. For whatever reason the department didn't file charges on him, however, he was fired... And rightfully so in my opinion.

A loaded gun is not something to mess around with, especially when there is some crazy person holding it.


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Question? Is this type of situation happening during lets say an arrest? Poor procedure. Or is this guy directly pointing this gun at someones head as some sort of sick joke?

I also believe in addressing this issue for failure to do so could violate the #1 rule, to go home safe at the end of your shift. Go to the next level, a Lt. etc. I would not go directly to the Chief at this point. Try to follow the chain of command. Keep following the chain until you get someones attention, then go to the Chief if all else fails.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

How about video taping him!!??! Just leave a camcorder out and video this incident. No audio but its not illegal to videotape someone without their knowledge. Then go to the Sgt/Lt/Capt/Chief/Mayor/Selectmen and see what gets done.


----------



## true blue (Feb 2, 2006)

He has done this several times in the station and once on patrol. It is directed at fellow officers never during any arrest or tactical operation. We dont quite know what provokes it. We have gone through our chain of command and he is still working and carrying a gun. The first incident was addressed about 5 months ago.


----------



## jackryan (Apr 11, 2004)

true blue said:


> He has done this several times in the station and once on patrol. It is directed at fellow officers never during any arrest or tactical operation. We dont quite know what provokes it. We have gone through our chain of command and he is still working and carrying a gun. The first incident was addressed about 5 months ago.


Someone points a loaded gun at my head and cocks the hammer??? We are going to have big issues once that gun is pointed away from me....lock him up, you are a cop right? How about assault with a dangerous weapon to start. Screw the chain...


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*How about sucker punching him once the guns back in his holster? A good ass-kicking by you or your fellow cops is in order here. Maybe a blanket party as he walks out the door some night.*

*He may file some complaint against you but you can claim you did it in self defense once the immediate threat was over. I think the administration will have to side with you this time and put this "supervisor" on the rubber gun squad considering this was addressed about 5 months ago. *

*Grow some sack dude and put him in his place. *


----------



## kokid (Oct 24, 2005)

I don't know what the circumstances in your case(s) were, but in the absence of a clear tactical error (i.e. no intent), the first thought that came to my mind while reading your post was to punch the s*&% out of this person.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

Housing cop I bet you don't have the sac to do it, But it's a nice idea from housing fanticy land.:twisted:


----------



## true blue (Feb 2, 2006)

Its coming or worse. he knows who he can do it to and who he cant.


----------



## firing squad (Feb 5, 2006)

This motherf*cker needs a good talking to. A supervisor who is pointing loaded firearms at his fellow officers. Step back for a moment and imagine if some retard did this to you out on the streets, then what would happen?

Do you mind if I ask for the exact details of these encounters with this wingnut? (and if are you a town, city, campus, small, large?) If your administration is not willing to deal with the problem at hand then maybe it is time to go to a higher authority. Bottom line, if your city/town will not deal with this problem then maybe it's time for the state/fed to get involved. This guy is a criminal plain and simple. I hope he is far out of the boy's club at your PD right now. Knock him way out of the loop and let him know he is alone. How the hell can you even work under these conditions? 

I cannot even beleive that I read this post this morning. It sickens me to think about one of the brass on my job pulling a gun on me. I am sorry that you are working for an agency that does not have the sack to deal with this guy. You guys need to team up and get this guy out of your agency and hopefully behind bars.


----------



## true blue (Feb 2, 2006)

It is very difficult to work under these conditions for all of us. The gun play is only the tip of the iceburg. It would really sicken you if you knew all off the sorid details. I only regret that if all this comes out that it would bring so much shame to a department with many fine and dedicated officers. 
often the media and genera


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

I agree w/firing squad-get this JACKASS outta uniform! If I pulled this on my PD I'd be gone as well as severely tuned up.:BM:


----------



## true blue (Feb 2, 2006)

Lets forget about the pulling assault rifles or sidearms on fellow officers. What would happen if stole evidence? What would happen if you had a taste for young girls on duty? Lets take it a step further and blame other officers for the missing evidence. Good and honest officers! What if no matter who you talked to you couldnt get any help? Somebody Help!!!!!!


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

You've got an attorney general. You've got state police. You've got a union.

What are you waiting for?

Missing evidence? FBI will gladly get involved in the missing drug cases....


Or, just drop a line to the media? Anyone else comment on this idea? Im sure your municipality's selectmen / councilmen dont want their beloved city all over the news for something like this.


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

Who is this guy, Vic Mackey?


----------



## true blue (Feb 2, 2006)

He wishes


----------



## firing squad (Feb 5, 2006)

*I just saw this in another post. You guys better do something before something like this happens.*

Channel 9 is learning more information about the Eustis police officer who killed his wife, a fellow police officer and that officer's wife inside a Lake County home. Officer Michael Mount killed himself after the murders early Sunday morning.

Monday morning, Channel 9 learned Corporal Michael Mount and his wife had been undergoing marital counseling to resolve their differences, but clearly that could not prevent the triple murder-suicide that's rocked the small community.

Monday, a memorial flag was flying at the Eustis Police Department, now mourning over two of their own and their wives, as veteran law enforcement officers try to figure out why.

As the fog started to lift around the Gomez house near Cassia on Monday morning, family members returned to check on the house, 24 hours after the horrifying crime.

Meanwhile, at the small police department where both officers had worked, it was a struggle to understand.

"We had no indications that Michael was capable of committing such a heinous crime," said Eustis Police Chief Fred Cobb.

Cobb said it was common knowledge around the office that Corporal Mount and his wife Kim, who worked the front desk, had undergone serious marital problems just six months after their wedding. The problems caused so much tension, in fact, Mount was considering leaving the department after eight years and applying for a deputy job in nearby Citrus County.

But Mount's life unraveled this weekend. On Saturday night, investigators said, Kim and her two children left home and spent the night at the home of Eustis officer Joe Gomez and his wife Serena.

At 6:00am Sunday, investigators said, Mount pulled his truck up to the Gomez house and, after a brief confrontation, opened fire, killing his fellow officer and both wives.

The Eustis police chief insisted there was no way to predict the senseless, no sign of potential violence.


----------



## true blue (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks for posting this. This is the exact type of situation we are worried about. However things are starting to fall into place and we hope for a speedy remedy to the problem.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

true blue said:


> He wishes


:L:


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Hey Sparten,
Brilliant reply for your first Masscops post. Now go back under your rock & never be heard from again. We also have spell check on this site. Not that you'd know that when you use the library between 3rd and 4th period. Troll. HC


Sparten said:


> Housing cop I bet you don't have the sac to do it, But it's a nice idea from housing fanticy land.:twisted:


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

No Disrespect Here But When Someone Has To Post Fears Such As This On An Online Forum, What The Fuck Is That Matter With You Guys?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2006)

HEY 94C sounds like these guys are trying to get it together. Take it from someone who knows, these guys have had a real difficult time with not getting any help from the upper chain of command. (smoke and mirrors)The only people with any real sac are the officers who have had to deal with all this crap and still stay focused on their jobs and families. It's the administration in the police dept that doesn't have the sac. These guys have gone thru all available means to have this problem solved with no real help until a few days ago. Believe me when I say this was taken thru channels as it should have been. It was only when the entire local system failed that these guys stuck their necks way out and seem to have the situation in hand at this time. luckily there is not just one person up against the system. I understand that there at least 5 if not more officers sticking together. (power in numbers.)Hang in brothers ........ Truth,justice and the american way.


----------



## true blue (Feb 2, 2006)

Thank you Clark its support from super heros like yourself that gives us the strength to carry on!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

true blue said:


> Thank you Clark its support from super heros like yourself that gives us the strength to carry on!


:rock: It's a brotherhood. Everyone should be supporting them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

true blue said:


> What do you do when a fellow officer points a gun to your head with one in the pipe, safety off, finger on the trigger, and the hammer back?


I would not consider this "person" a "fellow officer", but only a criminal. If this happened on the street(kidding or not), what do think may have happened?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

assault w/dang weapon(F)...................:fire:


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Was this out of anger or his idea of funny? If out of anger, beat the shit out of him and use his own cuffs on him. If it's "funny" then definitely go over his head if you've already tried reasoning with him. No need for more meatheads wearing a shield.


----------



## true blue (Feb 2, 2006)

Im sure on several occasions it was pure rage. Either way out of anger or being funny you just dont do it. The bottom line is that shootings happen , accidental or intentional. Youre right 2-Delta this meathead has no business wearing a badge. Its a disgrace to us all especially to those he works with.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I guess Warren PD finally hit the papers.
Sgt. Jeffrey Bednarz is in a world of crap.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

94c said:


> I guess Warren PD finally hit the papers.
> Sgt. Jeffrey Bednarz is in a world of crap.


He should be! Take his badge and lockem up! He obviously has more than a few screws loose.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

OneBadSeed said:


> There is always more than one side to a story. IF these incidents happend as reported by True Blue then I would agree with all of your postings. Again, IF.
> 
> My question....
> 
> What do you do if you know that an officer is being set up by one bad seed who others fear?


:fire: You have got to be kidding! No one in their right mind would ever say that a fellow officer did these things just because they "feared" another. I think that is pure bull****! Remember you get caught lying you are all done and I don't think those that have worked hard to get where they are would make up s*** like that. No reason to make it up!!!


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Im not going to go into the whole he did/ he didnt, but this is just my own opinion:

A tactical error in the heat of the moment I could forgive maybe.

But if ANYONE ever walked up and pointed a weapon at my head for any reason, they will not be walking away. Sorry, but I got used to this whole life thing and your practical joke or fustrations are not worth takeing my life and will probally cost you yours. A brother officer would know where the line is.

*Rule # 1*

*Treat all guns as if they are loaded. *
​​*Unloaded guns cause the more accidents than loaded ones. Always treat all guns as if they are loaded. *
​​*Rule # 2*
​*Never let the muzzle of a gun point at anything you do not want to destroy or kill. *
​​*This rule is especially important for those supervising novice shooters. When a child holds a rifle for example, if he hears a noise to the side, and turns his head, the weapon tends to follow. Similarly, if you make a great shot, and look back to brag to your friends, don't let the weapon follow your gaze. *
​​*Rule # 3*
​*Keep your finger straight and off the trigger.*
​​







*At all times you must keep your trigger finger straight, and off the trigger. Only once you have aimed and have your target in the sights should you permit your finger to gently rest on the trigger. This prevents accidental discharges should you stumble, trip, or be subjected to some unexpected event. *
​​*Rule # 4*
​*Be absolutely sure*

*of your target, and*
*what is behind it.* 
​​


----------

